# PICS OF MY PUPS



## sleipner

so here's a pic of my new pups. they will be very large to say the least. i have had pits in various sizes. i had a 50lb female for 0ver 12 years and now have my 80lb female'' special '' which i saved from the doggy death camp. she is amazing to say the least. she love to play with my pups and is a great example for teaching manners.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Hello & Welcome to the forum...

Great looking dogs!!!


How old are the puppies?


----------



## Cain714

*Good lookin pups*

They are some really good lookin pups.What kinda bloodline are they? And thank you for saving that beautiful girl from the death camp, she is a pretty girl.


----------



## sleipner

my girl on the left is 3 months and my boy is 4. my grown dog is 7-8 . dont know for sure. thats what the vet thinks.


----------



## sleipner

Cain714 said:


> They are some really good lookin pups.What kinda bloodline are they? And thank you for saving that beautiful girl from the death camp, she is a pretty girl.


my friend bought me these dogs from jed morris. they are the contraversial muglestons pitbulls. some people dont seem to like what jed does but i love my dogs. they are amazing.......


----------



## reddoggy

I like Magoo from Mugleston, he's a bad ass.
http://www.muglestonspitbullfarm.com/images/Magoo.jpg

Pups look nice! And thanks for saving that red girl.


----------



## sleipner

Pups look nice! And thanks for saving that red girl.[/quote]

thank you. i know my red nosed girl is such an awesome dog. she was picked up as a stray. when i found her at the pound she had only a day left before they would kill her. it was fate for sure. everyone that meets her is amazed at how well behaved she is. i wouldnt think twice about going to the pound again someday. there are too many beautiful pitdogs in the pound out here in los angeles. 
as for my pups, as stated before, they were a gift from my friend in vegas. to be honest i was looking for just a male but my buddy insisted i get a female for breeding purposes. so 1 day i will provide some xxl pitdogs. very limited though. i wont run a puppymill , that's for sure. all my dogs will be placed before they are born!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Cute picts

Welcome


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I wouldn't mind a muglrstone especially that top producer is it blue beast or something. I couldn't rationalize spending $2000-$7000 on a puppy. Especially one that doesn't work. Your pups look incredible they say they have a good disposition. Keep me posted I would love to see how they grow up.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i love ur red  she is a purdy girl. they pups are cute, but im not sure how i feel about muglestone dogs, there are only a few that are bred correctly IMO. u got ur hands filled HAVE FUN


----------



## sleipner

dan'sgrizz said:


> I wouldn't mind a muglrstone especially that top producer is it blue beast or something. I couldn't rationalize spending $2000-$7000 on a puppy. Especially one that doesn't work. Your pups look incredible they say they have a good disposition. Keep me posted I would love to see how they grow up.


you're right about the price. i would never been able to buy them, i found someone to do that for me!! as far as my pups go, they love to be loved. very jealous of of the other's affection from any of us. they are around me , my wife and my dad all the time so they get plenty of socializtion. they do play rough i have to say. but it's about 90%noise and 10%teeth. my boy is just over 35lbs and the girl is hitting 20 so he has the upper hand for sure but the female has all the attitude and gives him plenty do deal with. they are with each other all the time. 
i personally went to jed's mountain retreat in humboldt county where my pups were born. i picked them up , and drove them home in my truck. what an ordeal. but it was worth it, no doubt. if i had got a bad feeling about him or the dogs i would have left puppyless , but his dogs looked healthy . true he has many females , but all are well fed and look good to me. iwalked through an area where the females were on runners and all were friendly. boogie , his house dog, followed us everywhere through the kennel areas and not a single female was agressive. he was well staffed. so dont think the dogs are not tended to. it looks like alot of work. he definately produces some freaks of nature. not everyone's cup of tea!


----------



## sleipner

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i love ur red  she is a purdy girl. they pups are cute, but im not sure how i feel about muglestone dogs, there are only a few that are bred correctly IMO. u got ur hands filled HAVE FUN


i have had small 50lbers. in the 80's we had 100lbers. now i want a big, big one. my red is pretty big in her own right. 80 or so, depending on the season. she leans out a little in summer. these dogs are inside house pets. they will never live outside. spoiled rotten. as all my dogs are. i am no slouch though when it comes to training and discipline. a well trained dog is a happy one. nobody enjoys an untrained beast.


----------



## Sadie

Cute pups and dog. I could never condone anyone charging that kind of money for a dog but you know that's just me anyone that charges over 1,000 for a dog is def in it for the money and not the dog. Either way you have some good looking kids good luck with them


----------



## sleipner

SadieBlues said:


> Cute pups and dog. I could never condone anyone charging that kind of money for a dog but you know that's just me anyone that charges over 1,000 for a dog is def in it for the money and not the dog. Either way you have some good looking kids good luck with them


his prices are insane for sure. but thats why it's a buyer's market. if that kind of dough seems unreasonable, dont pay it. i drive a toyota but some need a rolls royce phantom. it's all a matter of choice and finances. i would have never bought these myself but having a well to do buddy seemed to work out for me. and at the same time, my pound pit is worth billion dollars to me. she is my buddy. that dog is so attached to me , it's almost sad. and the love she shows for her family is all the reward.......


----------



## Sadie

sleipner said:


> his prices are insane for sure. but thats why it's a buyer's market. if that kind of dough seems unreasonable, dont pay it. i drive a toyota but some need a rolls royce phantom. it's all a matter of choice and finances. i would have never bought these myself but having a well to do buddy seemed to work out for me. and at the same time, my pound pit is worth billion dollars to me. she is my buddy. that dog is so attached to me , it's almost sad. and the love she shows for her family is all the reward.......


I have the money to pay for a dog like that and still wouldn't number one because no dog is worth that type of money and 2 I happen to know the best bred show/working apbt's in the world don't cost even close to that. But your right when a market is created and people buy into the hype people think they are getting the best of the best because it costs more NOT TRUE at least not with dogs LOL . But Who am I to tell someone not to waste their money if thats what they choose to do. I personally speaking would never do it because I know better. But in any event the most rewarding thing as a pet owner is the companionship and there is no amount of money in the world that can buy that.


----------



## maggiesmommie

Nice looking doggies!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Beautiful pups and girl I'm sure yu will raise them right and keep them within a decent range of health.

As far as muggleston goes I wouldn't buy one of those dogs if I were a billionaire. Reguardless of how much cash you have the dogs are still poorly bred and overly done to the max. And a bully does not have to be that way look good IMO. The whole project should be shut down for fraud. They trick people into thinking they are buying the best of the best but in most cases it is the exact opposite,JMO.

Not speaking on your pups in general im sure you may be able to train them into some good dogs in the future. I mean some of them might be some good if they put an ounce of drive in there program.

Again its all my opinion and I callem' like I see them.


----------



## NIKKI

WELCOME!!! CUTE PUPS AND THE RED IS A PURDY GIRL!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

lovethypitbull said:


> Beautiful pups and girl I'm sur yu will raise them right and keep them withina a decent range of health.
> 
> As far as muggleston goes I wouldn't buy one of those dogs if I were a billionaire. Reguardless of how much cash you have the dogs are still poorly bred and overly done to the max. And a bully does not have to be that way look good IMO. The whole project should be shut down for fraud. They trick people into think they are buying the best of the bes but in most cases it is the exact opposite,JMO.
> 
> Not speaking on your pups in general im sure you may be able to train them into some good dogs in the future. I mean some of them might be some good if they put an ounce of drive in there program.
> 
> Again its all my opinion and I callem' like I see them.


:clap::clap::clap:

couldnt have said it better


----------



## sleipner

i have had pitdogs since 1982. bred them in 84. have only had that type of dog since. having been to jeds place myself, i saw first hand how it's run. although some may not like how his kennel is run ,even if they havent been there, i saw nothing but well fed animals. rarely , are kennel producers , someone's house dog. from what i have seen of the toydog industry, his facility is a palace compared to those. as far as the money thing, that looks like that bugs alot of the posters. i said i could never buy them but my buddy has alot of dough. so thats how i came to own mine. i think they are amazing. once you become the parents of your new pups, the money issue should not be a factor. the care for them is . i knew when posting , i would receive some warm hearted welcomes . i had already read the hate against aaron mugleston. i dont even know the guy, i guess jed bought him out. and some of the other studs are owned by custumers or friends. my mugleston pits are what i wanted. so if anyone doesnt like that. you know where to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie

sleipner said:


> i have had pitdogs since 1982. bred them in 84. have only had that type of dog since. having been to jeds place myself, i saw first hand how it's run. although some may not like how his kennel is run ,even if they havent been there, i saw nothing but well fed animals. rarely , are kennel producers , someone's house dog. from what i have seen of the toydog industry, his facility is a palace compared to those. as far as the money thing, that looks like that bugs alot of the posters. i said i could never buy them but my buddy has alot of dough. so thats how i came to own mine. i think they are amazing. once you become the parents of your new pups, the money issue should not be a factor. the care for them is . i knew when posting , i would receive some warm hearted welcomes . i had already read the hate against aaron mugleston. i dont even know the guy, i guess jed bought him out. and some of the other studs are owned by custumers or friends. my mugleston pits are what i wanted. so if anyone doesnt like that. you know where to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well thats another story because those dogs from mugleston are not pitbulls they are american bullies 2 different breeds. If you care to learn more about the difference there are many good topics about it on the forum. And no need to get upset people were just trying to help while giving their opinions. Welcome to Gopitbull please stick around you have alot to learn


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

...............


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

sleipner said:


> i have had pitdogs since 1982. bred them in 84. have only had that type of dog since. having been to jeds place myself, i saw first hand how it's run. although some may not like how his kennel is run ,even if they havent been there, i saw nothing but well fed animals. rarely , are kennel producers , someone's house dog. from what i have seen of the toydog industry, his facility is a palace compared to those. as far as the money thing, that looks like that bugs alot of the posters. i said i could never buy them but my buddy has alot of dough. so thats how i came to own mine. i think they are amazing. once you become the parents of your new pups, the money issue should not be a factor. the care for them is . i knew when posting , i would receive some warm hearted welcomes . i had already read the hate against aaron mugleston. i dont even know the guy, i guess jed bought him out. and some of the other studs are owned by custumers or friends. my mugleston pits are what i wanted. so if anyone doesnt like that. you know where to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no need to take the post personal. when u post something u have to expect people arent going to side with u 100%. i said it as politely as possible. im just not one for muggleston dogs. hopefully jed can correct what was going on when aaron was running it. i also never doubted the way u treat, love, and feed ur dogs. i said "u have ur hands full" simply becuase u have 2 puppies. one is hard enough for people. and i also never critisized ur actual dogs. alot of posters DO like ur dogs so u cant let 2 people get under ur skin here. i offended u, that was not my intention, i was just posting my opinion.


----------



## sleipner

SadieBlues said:


> well thats another story because those dogs from mugleston are not pitbulls they are american bullies 2 different breeds. If you care to learn more about the difference there are many good topics about it on the forum. And no need to get upset people were just trying to help while giving their opinions. Welcome to Gopitbull please stick around you have alot to learn


are you convinced everytime you see dogs that dont have cute snoopy faces and weigh more than 60lbs they are american bullies? i just want to know where you draw your conclusion. pitbulls cant be large? people thought colby's 75lb monsters of days long ago were gigantic. and that was a LONG time ago. so why , through selective breeding can a pitbull not become huge, or tiny, wide , long legged. whatever the breeder is looking to produce. i dont see too many dogs that look like the irish imports of the turn of the century. all of your dogs are too big. but i do know that until they cross-bred terriers with the real bulldogs , bulldogs were much bigger and thicker. their mastiff background was more prevailant. so arent all of our dogs an experiment that took place within the last 130 or so years. i am always willing to learn new info , but i think new opinions sometimes need to look at the evidence history and biology has to provide. i hope most of the people on here have at least read jim stratton. his dog , going light barney was the whole package for sure. i know there are these american bullies, but those who breed them , do so with pride. they dont want to be called pitbulls. so why the confusion?


----------



## Sadie

sleipner said:


> are you convinced everytime you see dogs that dont have cute snoopy faces and weigh more than 60lbs they are american bullies? i just want to know where you draw your conclusion. pitbulls cant be large? people thought colby's 75lb monsters of days long ago were gigantic. and that was a LONG time ago. so why , through selective breeding can a pitbull not become huge, or tiny, wide , long legged. whatever the breeder is looking to produce. i dont see too many dogs that look like the irish imports of the turn of the century. all of your dogs are too big. but i do know that until they cross-bred terriers with the real bulldogs , bulldogs were much bigger and thicker. their mastiff background was more prevailant. so arent all of our dogs an experiment that took place within the last 130 or so years. i am always willing to learn new info , but i think new opinions sometimes need to look at the evidence history and biology has to provide. i hope most of the people on here have at least read jim stratton. his dog , going light barney was the whole package for sure. i know there are these american bullies, but those who breed them , do so with pride. they dont want to be called pitbulls. so why the confusion?


A dog bred from bully bloodlines is an american bully just to name a few razors edge, gotti, watchdog, greyline, york, gaff, ect ... These dogs are bred for size looks and color they come in various sizes some are small and some are just comepletely overdone. An american bully is not bred off working/gamebred lines it is outcrossed with anything from english bulldog, mastiff, persa, corso, amstaff ect. staff bull terrier, these are the commonly used crosses. Yes you have had some LARGER game dogs in history very few but some of that was chain weight and some were just bred that way HOWEVER the apbt was bred to be a working dog and not for looks bulk or color the standard for the breed is typically between 30-60 lbs give or take a few lbs. The way you determine an american bully from an apbt is by bloodline not by their size.

And yes I have read and posted many stratton articles on here

And the confusion comes when american bully breeder's call their dogs apbt's and not american bullies. As of now these dogs are being registered bred and sold as apbt's with the ukc and adba when they are NOT! There are some breeders who are working to establish a name for this new creation and now you have the american bully kennel club but you still have many people who are very confused about the standard and think a 100lb blue dog is a true apbt. I have no problem with american bullies I don't like how some of them are bred because some breeder's choose to breed for apperance rather than function causing many health problems in these dogs. My issue is not with the dog itself but the person breeding for profit/athstetics with no concern for the dog.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Okay let me start by first saying I am a huge fan of bullies when done right, I may even be getting one soon.

Now Like Sadie has said ambullies are determined by bloodline, not size. But seriously have you ever came across a 100lb pitbull? Biologically speaking it may take years to breed such heavy bones and muscle into the breed in order for them to carry their weight naturally.

And uhh at muggleston they do call their bullies APBT's. And they are all registered as so with the UKC.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

ok who is jim stratton? Richard Stratton? I don't think he owned goin light barney either was that a lightner dog er .... Wallace? Not Richard though. 
How old is your boy ? Nice color on him.
There have been some big dogs... Alligator, pinscher , I think go light was bigger but not all going light dogs were. 
Apbt terriers were not crossed with terriers to achieve anything in this breed today. They are ancient mastiff/ molussur blood who's form us to functional to be changed. There mind is to harnessed to have had any significant outbreeding. You need more schoolin. Mugglestones are pretty dogs but they sacrificed size for agility, speed, gameness, conformation. I love big dogs my boy is 5 1/2 months 55 lbs. Beast. But I don't believe anything was sacrificed in his breeding program. I would guess he will be 85 or so conditioned when he hits 2 but you can never tell. 
Bullies are a seperate breed so are amstaffs so are staffy bulls and boxers and bulldogs but I guarentee you they were all the same dog way back when. 
I believe muglestone just won a producer award for bullies ... None such luck with pitbulls though. They themselves recognize the difference. 
I don't like there use of celebritieson there web site to make there dogs appear to have more status. It doesn't matter who buys your dogs. Most breeders i met wouldn't tell you who bought there dogs LOL. I bet his place is gorgeous I love humbllt county. I like his dogs but I think I'd wear them out.


----------



## bahamutt99

I would say that AmBullies are determined by _purpose of breeding_, not by bloodline or size. That's all I have to add. Carry on.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

So your saying that if a RE dof is bred for the right purpose it is an APBT?


----------



## lagey

love the pups colour


----------



## sleipner

i think this will be the argument that will never be solved. all of the dogs called pitbulls may have some sort of questionable background. were any of you there for all the generations of breeding? from day one? let's be real. obviously not being a fan of big , bulldog types , yours is the real deal. right? but not all pits look alike even from the old days. not all of them had the pointy snoopy faces alot of your dogs possess. and what about the massive boudreaux dogs of the south. are these am/ bullies? they have had 100+lb females for years. game as hell. so where is the line drawn?????????


----------



## bahamutt99

lovethypitbull said:


> So your saying that if a RE dof is bred for the right purpose it is an APBT?


They would have to have been bred for the right reason like _not just starting today_, if that makes sense. If there was a strain of RE maintained by someone who has been breeding them for generations to fit the athletic standard, to not be exaggerated, to work hard, yes maybe even to be game, then I would consider them an APBT. But you can't just take an RE dog bred to be an AmBully, decide to "breed it right," and then it becomes an APBT again. Maybe with work one could get back there years down the road, but I don't know.

By the same token, if someone took a kennel of Jeep dogs, thought they looked better with a bigger head, shortened the leg a bit, emphasized their preferred color, stop paying any regard to the working qualities, then in short order they will have created an AmBully program. Their purpose was looks, appearance, exaggeration, bling on a leash if you will. Therefore, AmBully.


----------



## bahamutt99

sleipner said:


> and what about the massive boudreaux dogs of the south. are these am/ bullies? they have had 100+lb females for years. game as hell.


Errr, what? You're saying that Floyd Boudreaux was breeding 100-pound females? I think someone gave you some bad Kool-Aid.


----------



## sleipner

bahamutt99 said:


> Errr, what? You're saying that Floyd Boudreaux was breeding 100-pound females? I think someone gave you some bad Kool-Aid.


females that equal the males. yep! that's old news. i looked into buying a dog but the kennels were in the south. too far for me to drive, and i like to visit the kennels before i buy.


----------



## buzhunter

bahamutt99 said:


> Errr, what? You're saying that Floyd Boudreaux was breeding 100-pound females? I think someone gave you some bad Kool-Aid.


Lol, the funny thing is that they ain't _giving_ that kool-aid away. They are selling it at an obscene profit. :hammer:


----------



## Sadie

sleipner said:


> females that equal the males. yep! that's old news. i looked into buying a dog but the kennels were in the south. too far for me to drive, and i like to visit the kennels before i buy.


You post a picture and a pedigree of these massive boudreaux dogs ... I gaurentee you won't be able to produce it that line never bred massive dogs and if someone told you that they lied to you ... ain't know way in hell if you knew the history behind that line you would be saying that.


----------



## bahamutt99

Yeah, I think you're confusing Boudreaux with Bordeaux, as in Dogue de Bordeaux, the Turner & Hooch dog. Boudreaux dogs are moderate, standard-sized dogs.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [4091] :: BOUDREAUX' BLIND BILLY (1XW)(1XL)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [55902] :: * VILLA LIBERTY´S BOUDREAUX (BULLYSON)**
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [5502] :: BOUDREAUX'S TIGHTLINE
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=3780
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=19907
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=97836

*


----------



## Elvisfink

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, I think you're confusing Boudreaux with Bordeaux, as in Dogue de Bordeaux, the Turner & Hooch dog. Boudreaux dogs are moderate, standard-sized dogs.


Now that is Classic!!! Never heard of anyone confuing one of Floyd's dogs with a Dogue de Bordeaux. Sorry, that post just made me laugh.


----------



## wheezie

Elvisfink said:


> Now that is Classic!!! Never heard of anyone confuing one of Floyd's dogs with a Dogue de Bordeaux. Sorry, that post just made me laugh.


i was going to stay out of this thread because i think wheat the poster is saying makes him look ignorant enough but wow... lol


----------



## Elvisfink

We’ve all posted pictures of our dogs on GoPitBull. We’ve all done it for several reasons, I think most of the members post photos because they’re very proud of their dogs and want to show them off to other. What some people don’t understand is that by posting a picture of your beloved pooch doesn’t always garner the positive response that you were expecting. SO WHAT!! The opinion of other members is not going to change the fact that your dog is going to be a very enjoyable member of your family for the next 10-15 years. Yes, it’s nice when other appreciate your dog but if they don’t what the hell is that going to change! IT”S YOUR FOUR LEGGED FRIEND!!! I just laugh so hard when people get upset(I prefer the term [email protected] HURT) when others don’t like their dogs conformation or bloodline. LOOK, the best dog on earth is the dog you love and share your home with!! PERIOD!!! So what if others don’t like it’s linage, conformation or its color. That should NEVER change your opinion of your dog and if it does you’re an #@*%. There are a lot of dog’s on here that I would not personally own. So what, they’re in great homes with very proud owner’s that love and care for them. If you think about it there is nothing better for a dog than that. Everyone looks at dogs on this site and can see their conformation but what they don’t see here on the internet is the personality and interaction that makes that dog so precious to their owner. Sorry for the rant but it’s JMO! Oh, by the way this whole rant changes if someone plans on breeding a pile of crap for money!

Cheers,
EF


----------



## Sadie

Elvisfink said:


> We've all posted pictures of our dogs on GoPitBull. We've all done it for several reasons, I think most of members post photos because they're very proud of their dogs and want to show them off to other. What some people don't understand is that by posting a picture of your beloved pooch doesn't always garner the positive response that you we expecting. SO WHAT!! Opinion of other members is not going to change the fact that your dog is going to be a very enjoyable member of your family for the next 10-15 years. Yes, it's nice when other appreciate your dog but if they don't what the hell is that going to change! IT"S YOUR FOUR LEGGED FRIEND!!! I just laugh so hard when people get upset(I prefer the term [email protected] HURT) when others don't like their dogs conformation or bloodline. LOOK, the best dog on earth is the dog you love and share your home with!! PERIOD!!! So what if others don't like it's linage, conformation or its color. That should NEVER change your opinion of your dog and if it does you're an #@*%. There are a lot of dog's on here that I would not personally own. So what, they're in great homes with very proud owner's that love and care for them. If you think about it there is nothing better for a dog than that. Everyone looks at dogs on this site and can see their conformation but what they don't see here on the internet is the personality and interaction that makes that dog so precious to their owner. Sorry for the rant but it's JMO! Oh, by the way this whole rant changes if someone plans on breeding a pile of crap or money!
> 
> Cheers,
> EF


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## sleipner

all this mastiff reference is ubsurd. you hear what you want to, selective hearing and thought , maybe?. the dogs i referred about were for sale a few years back. if i had the contact info i would post it . it must be someone breeding boudreux line dogs very large. as far as all the pitbull experts on here,
if you shoot down info that is beyond your knowledge, you will learn nothing. 
i guess some people know it all????????????????????????
if any one here on this forum knows everything about pitbulls , let us know because you have surpassed all the scientists and vets on the planet . you are amaziing...........................................


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

sleipner said:


> all this mastiff reference is ubsurd. you hear what you want to, selective hearing and thought , maybe?. the dogs i referred about were for sale a few years back. if i had the contact info i would post it . it must be someone breeding boudreux line dogs very large. as far as all the pitbull experts on here,
> if you shoot down info that is beyond your knowledge, you will learn nothing.
> i guess some people know it all????????????????????????
> if any one here on this forum knows everything about pitbulls , let us know because you have surpassed all the scientists and vets on the planet . you are amaziing...........................................


now why do u have to be a smarty pants about everything?? there are alot of people on here who have researched and researched this breed and know the ins and out of the lines. bahamutt is a very knowlegable person on here and she is usually correct. sadiesblues is as well... they are stating fact and simply tryin to help u out so u dont sound like an ass saying things that arent fact. look, no one KNOWS it all, but these people happen to understand the breed and are willing to learn more, and regurgitate information to newbies. instead of gettin so hot under the collar why dont u READ what they have written and realize that u have MAYBE had some selective hearing when it came to learning these lines. these lines do not produce GINORMAS dogs like u are stating.

this post is going no where, and just hurting ur feelings. all that matters is what u think of YOUR dogs, as said above. i think u should take a chill pill and do some more research before gettin so angry. and like u said....

*so if anyone doesnt like that. you know where to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!*


----------



## Sadie

sleipner said:


> all this mastiff reference is ubsurd. you hear what you want to, selective hearing and thought , maybe?. the dogs i referred about were for sale a few years back. if i had the contact info i would post it . it must be someone breeding boudreux line dogs very large. as far as all the pitbull experts on here,
> if you shoot down info that is beyond your knowledge, you will learn nothing.
> i guess some people know it all????????????????????????
> if any one here on this forum knows everything about pitbulls , let us know because you have surpassed all the scientists and vets on the planet . you are amaziing...........................................


Ok Sleipner I tried to help you now your just talking in circles and your not making any logical sense you have not said one thing that would make me want to listen to you any further ... I will not waste anymore time with someone who refuses to learn and speaks without facts the only know it all who really knows nothing at all is you . You can't educate someone and not know what your talking about which is exactly what your doing you have done nothing but rambled on and have not proven one ounce of anything to back up these ludicrous claims your making . If you don't like the FACTUAL information that you are getting from more than just one person who in this case happens to know more than you which is very apparent that's fine stay ignorant I have no patience for foolishness. This conversation is over.


----------



## Salt9

great markings! welcome


----------



## bahamutt99

sleipner said:


> all this mastiff reference is ubsurd. you hear what you want to, selective hearing and thought , maybe?


Pardon? You're the one saying that Floyd Boudreaux has 100+ lb females that are "game as hell" and has been doing so for years. All we're saying is that you're wrong. My suggestion is that perhaps you confused Boudreaux with Bordeaux. How is that selective hearing (or reading even)? If you have such a problem with being wrong, perhaps you should direct your statement about knowing everything at the closest mirror. Nobody here is claiming omnipotence. We're just saying you're mistaken, mislead, confused, incorrect, etc. Why do you have such a problem with that?


----------



## sleipner

bahamutt99 said:


> Pardon? You're the one saying that Floyd Boudreaux has 100+ lb females that are "game as hell" and has been doing so for years. All we're saying is that you're wrong. My suggestion is that perhaps you confused Boudreaux with Bordeaux. How is that selective hearing (or reading even)? If you have such a problem with being wrong, perhaps you should direct your statement about knowing everything at the closest mirror. Nobody here is claiming omnipotence. We're just saying you're mistaken, mislead, confused, incorrect, etc.  Why do you have such a problem with that?


you still fight this. did i say floyd. the ad inquired about was run for a while. the # was in tennesee. you keep talking about bourdeuxs. 100lbs would be a bad example. but hey, maybe you know nothing of them either. my friend breeds those and his are 150 or so.females120.


----------



## bahamutt99

sleipner said:


> you still fight this. did i say floyd.


Yes, you did. Refer quoted text below. Emphasis mine.



bahamutt99 said:


> Errr, what? *You're saying that Floyd Boudreaux* was breeding 100-pound females?





sleipner said:


> females that equal the males. yep! that's old news.





> but hey, maybe you know nothing of them either. my friend breeds those and his are 150 or so.females120.


You're right. I know about as much about Bordeauxs as you know about Boudreauxs. But at least I'm humble enough to admit when I don't know something. Try it. It's actually quite liberating.


----------



## Sadie

bahamutt99 said:


> Yes, you did. Refer quoted text below. Emphasis mine.
> 
> You're right. I know about as much about Bordeauxs as you know about Boudreauxs. But at least I'm humble enough to admit when I don't know something. Try it. It's actually quite liberating.


:goodpost:


----------



## cane76

Mugelston dogs are cross bred dogs,and you definetly are confusing the bordeaux dogue[french mastiff] with floyd boudreaux's dog's,but whatev,ignorance is bliss.I try and stay out of these types of posts,usualy because when you tell someone there dog or prefered line is nothing more than a high priced mutt,people start to get banned from the site and i get negitive rep points.As for razors edge dogs being apbt's,If they were proven game and tested in the box then yes they would be apbts,no matter what went into them,but since they are not bred for that nor are 50% of the component breeds that make up the type within the am bully strain i'd say they have about as close of a chance of being apbts as my neighbors labradors.Personaly i believe there is nothing badass about mugleston pit farm[puppy mill]dogs,unless you consider untested,proven or
titled in anyway badass,lol,even people with in the bully community have bad things to say about them,and thats sayin something considering the type of individual that the bully scene attracts and harbors within it's ranks.


----------



## redog

Thanks keith, nice post!


----------



## Sadie

cane76 said:


> Mugelston dogs are cross bred dogs,and you definetly are confusing the bordeaux dogue[french mastiff] with floyd boudreaux's dog's,but whatev,ignorance is bliss.I try and stay out of these types of posts,usualy because when you tell someone there dog or prefered line is nothing more than a high priced mutt,people start to get banned from the site and i get negitive rep points.As for razors edge dogs being apbt's,If they were proven game and tested in the box then yes they would be apbts,no matter what went into them,but since they are not bred for that nor are 50% of the component breeds that make up the type within the am bully strain i'd say they have about as close of a chance of being apbts as my neighbors labradors.Personaly i believe there is nothing badass about mugleston pit farm[puppy mill]dogs,unless you consider untested,proven or
> titled in anyway badass,lol,even people with in the bully community have bad things to say about them,and thats sayin something considering the type of individual that the bully scene attracts and harbors within it's ranks.


Glad you made it I was wondering where you were :clap: Well said Kieth Well said :clap:


----------



## riotgrrrl

SadieBlues said:


> I have the money to pay for a dog like that and still wouldn't number one because no dog is worth that type of money and 2 I happen to know the best bred show/working apbt's in the world don't cost even close to that. But your right when a market is created and people buy into the hype people think they are getting the best of the best because it costs more NOT TRUE at least not with dogs LOL . But Who am I to tell someone not to waste their money if thats what they choose to do. I personally speaking would never do it because I know better. But in any event the most rewarding thing as a pet owner is the companionship and there is no amount of money in the world that can buy that.


 i used to get really upset at the football players in my town spending that kind of money on a dog when we had so many getting put to sleep every day but then when my presa got sick and i had to start shelling out the money for the vet bills...well i had to rethink my position. a lot of people told me i could of saved 20 dogs for what i spent to just keep him alive for few more months...and they were right. i guess what it comes down to is priorities. i wouldnt buy a pup for that much but i would spend that on them over the years or in an emergency.


----------



## Sadie

riotgrrrl said:


> i used to get really upset at the football players in my town spending that kind of money on a dog when we had so many getting put to sleep every day but then when my presa got sick and i had to start shelling out the money for the vet bills...well i had to rethink my position. a lot of people told me i could of saved 20 dogs for what i spent to just keep him alive for few more months...and they were right. i guess what it comes down to is priorities. i wouldnt buy a pup for that much but i would spend that on them over the years or in an emergency.


Yeah medical bills is one thing I would shell out all the money in the world to save one of my dogs if need be they are my dogs I look at them as my kids . But never would I pay a few grand for a dog ... It wouldn't happen I would donate the money to a shelter to save 1,000 dogs before I would give it to some byb trying to make a living off breeding dogs. Those breeders who charge that kind of money are not ethical breeder's they are breeding for profit there is a big difference they don't give a damn about the dogs . Breeder's who breed with a purpose and for the benefit of the dog do not make a profit they are breeding to better their line or their stock.


----------



## sleipner

all the stuff that sparked off the topic of ''look at my pupz'' is a sign of why people , and better yet, what kind of people spend far too much time on sites like this!! as far as that breeder info, i didnt make it up . i simply looked into an ad. if it's false then hey, i was mislead by a shady breeder in tennesee. the pics i saw, showed a long legged, long snouted , hunting type pitdog. if you think they dont exist then thats ok. i never went to the kennel. but i did look into it a little. according to the breeder's ad , he had boudreax blood in his dogs. if people lie. and people do alot. then he could have weimereiners for all i know. but what was shown in the ad was what i described. like it or not. this was a few years ago when i was looking for an xl male , pref. blue. i came across their ad but didnt like their dogs at all,i wanted my dog more bully. this looked more like what most of you have , but big.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

lmao... NOOOWWWW its "just and ad" a minute ago it was a FACT by u lol

ur a funny guy... funny funny guy


----------



## buzhunter

sleipner said:


> if you shoot down info that is beyond your knowledge, you will learn nothing.


That's your words. If you would quit telling and start asking you'll have a wealth of information at your disposal.


----------



## PitbullLover2k6

there so adorable!!


----------



## sleipner

PitbullLover2k6 said:


> there so adorable!!


thank you. you have done the most basic task. reponded to the post at hand. and left the drama for other subjects.


----------

